# It's Alpha Mini, not Mini AV/memory/Haiyan/etc!!!!



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> mini AVs





guitardude7241 said:


> mini a5 is crazy





EnterPseudonym said:


> Mini Alpha *V* 52mm, I think.





LewisJ said:


> mini AVs
> ........a hybridization of AIII, AV, and mininess.





ChrisBird said:


> Mini aV.





LewisJ said:


> They aren't Mini AV's, they're mini AIIIs





CubesOfTheWorld said:


> micro memory cube



The Alpha Mini is not the mini verson of any of the currently available Alpha cubes

They are completely different designs, and even if you want to relate them to a cube, all the current Alpha models available right now have nothing to do with it. It is more similar to the (temporary translation) Alpha Common, which is not available yet

here are some pictures:








(the one one the very top, next to the empty slots)


Spoiler











ChunChun said that this cube is made for popularization, though there hasn't been much information about this cube so far...



PS:
I'm fine with different other names like miniA, mini Type A, etc. But don't relate it to a completely different cube!! 

I don't really mind if you called it incorrectly because you didn't know any better, but people in this thread is making random guesses to relate to it, and it's really getting on my nerves (may be a bit exaggerating lol). 

But however though, I know that *it's not your faults* anyway, so get the wrong impression of I am upset or anything. 

It's not like I'm a Cube name Nazi cat or anything  I here just to clear it up for you guys.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Spoiler fail. The [/spoiler] at the end isn't plural.
Edit:Ninja edit, I see.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2010)

I love that chart.
So much.

Thank you so much for sharing. O:


----------



## MEn (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I love that chart.
> So much.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing. O:



Yeah chart was ammazzinnggg

What's the one next to the Type A IV and the one on the top row on the far right?


----------



## BN (Jul 8, 2010)

If someone could so kind as to provide a list of names for that chart from top to bottom, that would be wonderfully amazing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

MEn said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I love that chart.
> ...



that's the Alpha I-SV and the Alpha IV-SV.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2010)

To me, the big guns of the Algha/Type A series are:
Old Type A
A2
and A5

Have any of the others really been used much?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2010)

I think miss Sarah used an A-III in one of her videos.
But I'm uncertain.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I think miss Sarah used an A-III in one of her videos.
> But I'm uncertain.



If I recall correctly, she said the A-III SV was her favourite cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

joey said:


> To me, the big guns of the Algha/Type A series are:
> Old Type A
> A2
> and A5
> ...



correct, and the AIII-SV is also a big one in China.

the AI-SV is discountinued, so not many people actually uses it.
the AII-SV's anti-pop design was a failure, and although you could make it better by removing the hooks, its place have been replaced by the emerging new designs.
the AIII wasn't that great in the first place.
the AIV is meant to be a beginner's cube because of its speed and pop resistance, but it does not fit many of the more advanced cubers' tastes.
the AIV-SV is a complete failure (so far, though it haven't came out officially yet).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I think miss Sarah used an A-III in one of her videos.
> ...



but her so-called A-III SV is actually an A-*II* SV


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 8, 2010)

A-III is pretty good as well. I would rate AV > AIII > AII > AI

AII would be better than AIII if it didn't pop that much on me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> A-III is pretty good as well. I would rate AV > AIII > AII > AI
> 
> AII would be better than AIII if it didn't pop that much on me.



you just need it tune it carefully. my A2 never pops and is super speedy and havce awesome corner cutting.

And are you sure that you're talking about the AIII, not the AIII-SV?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

My AIII-SV is awesome.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



No.... YOU'RE LYING!!!1
Are you serious?!?! 
Does LighTake sell A-IIf ? Cause that cube is F-II on steroids o.0


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



no, I think she bought the "type A *third* model" of cube4you, which is an A-*II* SV, but she probably misunderstood and thought it's the same as the A-III SV.

*EDIT:* you can buy it here. It's ver. 1.3 (the hooks removed)


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Noes, not 9spuzzles D:
i'll ask LighTake if they can stock it... because that cube is beastlyy.
Thank god somebody cleared up the Type A naming system since then


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



here's the link for C4U:
http://cube4you.com/new-type-3x3x3-diykit-a-p-79.html


----------



## LewisJ (Jul 11, 2010)

My original quotes are below. Thanks much for taking them out of context. I never assigned them a name, I just described them by likening them to other Alpha-series cubes.



LewisJ said:


> They aren't Mini AV's, they're mini AIII's with AV-like long edges.





LewisJ said:


> Well, they were widely regarded as mini AV's for quite a while thanks to their large-edges-small-corners proportions, but if you compare the insides, they're based on an AIII. I guess it's a hybridization of AIII, AV, and mininess.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the big guns of the Algha/Type A series are:
> ...



where to buy the AIV-SV?



daniel0731ex said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Is that the one that you called AII-SV?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 11, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



The A-IV SV hasn't come out officially yet. It may not come out at all.

Edit: 


whitelynx said:


> Is that the one that you called AII-SV?



Yes it is.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I bought those cube from C4U, and it's different than what Pestvic shows on the youtube. The edge pieces only have 1 hook (so called version 1.3), and the center pieces dont have any hole on the bottom side to let the hooks get thru.

The hooks are locking up very badly to the center pieces. This cube can't be used.  Where to buy the original like Pestvic shows?


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



AH thank you! I have been trying to figure out this for AGES. Stupid cube4you calling the A2-SV the "Type A third model". I agree this is totally the best cube around. I can have it nice and tight and it still cuts corners really well. The only problem is a bit of popping.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



hah, too bad you didn't find out about it earlier:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20598

date: 4/17



daniel0731ex said:


> Originally, the “‘Type A’ Second model” refers to the “Sealed mechanism First Gen.”, also known as the “Alpha I-SV”, and the “‘Type A’ Third Model” refers to the “Alpha II-SV”. You may be wondering why “second” become “1”, and “third” become “2”; Pentrixter did not understand the reason behind it, so he stated that “First model” is “1”, “Second model” is “2”, and so on. Although this may be correct in terms of logic, it confuses many people who already have the “Type A Second model” etc.
> 
> To find out why, we first must look at the origin of the cube. This name was first used by Cubeforyou.com during the time before other DIY types begin to pop out like crazy. At the time, the good old “Alpha I” started to gain popularity among cubers around to world. Then “Alpha” produced the very first sealed mechanism DIY cube in the world; they have literally EVERY single hollow part capped, with no space at all. At the time the Alpha I was called “Type A” in China, and the A1-SV was called “Type A Sealed mechanism”. As you can see, there were no generation numbers, so when Cube4you stocks this cube they just call it “Type A Second model”, because it was the second cube Alpha ever made. Soon they make another cube: the Alpha II-SV; and thus it became “Type A Third model” on C4U, as it’s the third cube from Alpha. After the Alpha II was produced, the other cubes are officially known as “Sealed Ver.1” and “Sealed Ver.2”. So the names on Cube4you.com are replaced by the new names (Type A I-f and Type A II-f).





btw I think I really should finish that post someday...


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



The Hooks lock the center pieces alot.
How come this be one of the best cube?


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AH thank you! I have been trying to figure out this for AGES. Stupid cube4you calling the A2-SV the "Type A third model". I agree this is totally the best cube around. I can have it nice and tight and it still cuts corners really well. The only problem is a bit of popping.
> ...



Yea I don't usually read posts in the hardware section. I just came in here to mock this thread ("I WANT AN ALPHA 5 MINI MEMORY COOB TOO"), then accidentally found something helpful  .



whitelynx_nivla said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AH thank you! I have been trying to figure out this for AGES. Stupid cube4you calling the A2-SV the "Type A third model". I agree this is totally the best cube around. I can have it nice and tight and it still cuts corners really well. The only problem is a bit of popping.
> ...



I don't have the tabs in. I already gave my reasons for why I like this cube  . I like tight cubes, and it's the only cube I've ever had that can be tight and still cut corners.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 16, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



the new model for this doesn't have the hooks. And most people simply removes it with a blade if they got the original verson.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 16, 2010)

ON THE ORIGINAL TOPIC OF THE ALPHA MINI:

I don't like my alpha mini. I can't place my finger on it, but it's just bleh. I much rather like my mini-c.


----------

